# das erste Game



## julolfwolf (13. Apr 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute.

Ich bin neu hier und beschäftige mich schon seit längerer Zeit mit einfacher Java Programmierung. Ich würde mich jetzt aber gerne an einem eigenen Game versuchen - Konzept und Co habe ich schon, das Problem ist nur noch die Programmierung. 
Was sind die ersten Steps und bekomme ich irgendwo Literatur zu diesem Thema?


----------



## Marcinek (13. Apr 2011)

Ich würde zunächst die SUFU benutzten.

Jede Woche gibt es ein neuen Thread dazu


----------



## Quaxli (13. Apr 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/6529-tutorials.html


----------

